# Probleme application taptaprevenge3



## magik-finger (2 Mai 2010)

Bonjour , j'ai un probleme avec une application bien connue , Taptap revenge 3 

Je suis un joueur confirmé pourtant depuis quelque jours , le jeu bug , le rythme est décalé a la musique , mes notes ne sont plus parfaite ( ligne verte en dessous de la note ) et quand je doit taper plusieur notes a la fois , aucunes n'es comptabilisé . 

j'ai redémaré l'appli , puis l'iphone , puis synchronisé mon iphone et rien ne change . 

Merci de m'aider , sans pour autant avoir a perdre toutes mes donné sur l'application :'(


----------



## Vijay (10 Mai 2010)

Normalement tes "données" sont associées à ton compte TTR3 certes si tu restaures ton iPhone tu n'auras plus les chansons mais tu pourras les retélécharger puisque tu les as payés (normalement à verrifier) et pour ton avatar c'est pareil. Maintenant je ne sais pas ce que tu as comme données...


----------

